# The Birthday Present



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff somewhat surprised me with a tractor for my birthday . . .

Jeff putting the exhaust pipe back on when we got it home









Jeff getting ready to "unwrap" . . . well take off chains and back it off, no way was I going to do that 









about as unusual as the surprise, Jeff became the photographer. This is Millie watching me as I drove up the road









he thought he'd get a picture of the truck while he was waiting for me









the rest of these were trying to not have shadows or be squinting


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy birthday! You must be pushing late 30's by now?

Congrats to you and Jeff for "your" gift.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Happy birthday

Very nice gift!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Happy birthday! You must be pushing late 30's by now?
> 
> Congrats to you and Jeff for "your" gift.


Thanks. You are too kind.

For what its worth, the tractor series was the year of my birth.

Shelia (and Jeff just said you might think the year was the 29 of the model -- but I'll let that slide this one time


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy birthday! Nothing like a 2955 to brighten your day......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> Thanks. You are too kind.
> 
> For what its worth, the tractor series was the year of my birth.
> 
> Shelia (and Jeff just said you might think the year was the 29 of the model -- but I'll let that slide this one time


Hmmm...

You are as old as you feel. Happy 37!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a fine tractor Sheila.....with some sun protection to boot! I am looking for a 55 series tractor right now. They are my favorite all-time that Deere ever made. They handle terrific and are very dependable. Be careful and enjoy. You are a blessing and a credit to Haytalk.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy birthday.
You got a great gift.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Vol said:


> That is a fine tractor Sheila.....with some sun protection to boot! I am looking for a 55 series tractor right now. They are my favorite all-time that Deere ever made. They handle terrific and are very dependable. Be careful and enjoy. You are a blessing and a credit to Haytalk.
> 
> Best Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike. Are you looking for cab or open station?

I'd been wanting the 4 post for years. We bought our first 2955 in 2003. Jeff needed a cab tractor for rolling hay and his cousin who was service manager at the local JD dealership favorite tractor was the 2955. Found it at an estate auction with a 265 loader. I'd said I thought it would be great if all our tractors were alike so I didn't have to figure out which hand to use to change gears every time I was using one (my using a clutch & changing gears is another story in itself). The four post has same layout as the one with a cab so that became my "looking for" tractor. The cab windows have a glare and blind spots for stacking hay in the barn so Jeff wanted an open station tractor for that. Last fall we found 2955 open station with roll bar and canopy at an auction. Jeff says that I bought it because I encouraged his bidding a bit past where he was going to stop. He admits he was glad I kept encouraging but with the gearshift in on the floor I have trouble reaching the clutch and moving the gearshift levers so it was no substitute for the 4 post. So . . . Jeff found this one and another on craigslist (that's his main internet shopping) so I had to add some to the comparison shopping and found one at a dealer lot in the same area. We went to look at two of them (the 3rd had been sold). I didn't get out when Jeff was looking at this one, in fact I must have been looking at the map trying to figure out how to get back home, when he drove it by me. On our way home he was talking about it and he ask how I thought something looked and I 'fessed up that I missed it (must have not been too loud or obnoxious in any way). The seller called Jeff the next day and when I got home from the grocery Jeff told me he'd bought a tractor for me for my birthday. So, now I have the tractor I've been wanting and yes, we have three 2955's. Will try to get a picture of the three of them together.

Shelia


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have my eyes looking for just the right 42 or 44 fifty-five series.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice tractor Shelia!

Interesting aside, I have a Ford 5610-2 that came off the assembly line, in Basildon, GB, on my 50th birthday!

Only took 23 years for my 50th birthday present to arrive! LOL

Enjoy your "new" birthday present!

Dave


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice! You are lucky to have a husband who would buy you a tractor for your birthday, and Jeff is lucky to have a wife who would smile so big to receive it. It appears your blessings include more than just the tractor...and it is a nice one at that.

73, Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday and Congratulations on the gift. That is a nice looking tractor and as already mentioned, the 55 series is bullet proof.

It is nice when a couple shares the same interest and both understand the need for equipment.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Belated Happy Birthday sure is a nice looking tractor may she/he  give you many years of trouble free service


----------

